
Ask HN: What % of the new $2 YouTube Applause goes to the creator? - joshdance
Just saw the button in the wild. It mentions the creator earns &#x27;a share&#x27; of the money.<p>That seems off unless the share is the majority.<p>Can&#x27;t find the stated percentage anywhere.<p>Wrote up a little article about it. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@joshdance&#x2F;youtube-added-an-applause-button-and-i-kind-of-hate-it-8566b58290f1<p>Anyone know the breakdown?
======
notadog
70% goes to the creator, 30% goes to Google (meaning that the YouTuber will
get $1.40 from a $2.00 "applause")

Source: [https://www.socialmediatoday.com/news/youtube-tests-new-
appl...](https://www.socialmediatoday.com/news/youtube-tests-new-applause-
creator-donation-feature-expanding-on-super/572214/)

~~~
landgenoot
That is comparable to the fee the Google Display Network is charging [1], so
that is not abnormal in that kind of business.

However, compared to Flattr and Brave it is still kind of high, which are
charging around 10% [2].

[1]
[https://support.google.com/adsense/answer/180195?hl=en](https://support.google.com/adsense/answer/180195?hl=en)

[2] [https://www.ctrl.blog/entry/flattr-vs-brave-
fees.html](https://www.ctrl.blog/entry/flattr-vs-brave-fees.html)

------
pdevr
Tangential: Isn't this like a tip? Shouldn't all of it go to the content
creator?

PS: I think it is a good initiative from Google so not criticizing the company
at all (in this specific case). Just thought of the recent controversy about
some of the food delivery companies taking a portion of the tips, and want to
see whether you see this as analogical.

